# Sandestin/Destin Area Surf ?



## noleflyfisher (Feb 3, 2009)

I am scheduled to take the family to Sandestin this weekend. While my girls are shopping,I thought I'd hit the beach with my flyrod. We are staying at the Sandestin Hilton. Am I wasting my time? Are there any bonito around? Any info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

I havent seen any bonito...I live at crystal beach where the old pier was. You may have better luck trying set rods for a red or local pomp. The pier was doing really good on the bobos about a month ago but they seemed to have mostly moved on. You never know though...definelty better than going shopping!


----------



## still flippen (Oct 6, 2007)

Not much in the way of bonito's down by SDestin, even when they running like crazy in Dec. and early Jan. I think it's to far up current of the outflow from our pass. East of the beach access of Sandestin (finz) on the east side of Hilton is Topsail(fish the dardest/deepest water you find)which I have heard of some pompano catches a month of so ago...don't know as of late. But worth a shot for some black drum, reds, blues or pomps. with some fresh shrimp. Good luck


----------

